# Sig p250 vs. XDS 9mm  any thoughts?



## billc (May 9, 2014)

Always looking to see which guns are best for concealed carry, especially with Illinois passing the new law.  Anyone have thoughts on either the Sig p250 or the XDS 9mm for concealed carry?  Thanks.


----------



## Grenadier (May 20, 2014)

Both are good carry options, but you're looking at two distinctly different firearms when it comes to size. 


The Sig P250 is more of a compact to medium sized weapon, with its 3.9" barrel, and full grip.  It's about the same size as a Glock 19/23/32, and is basically thought of as a good all-around compromise between a full size handgun, and a subcompact, holding 15+1.  

The XDS is a single stack weapon, and designed for easier concealment and a more comfortable grip for those with small hands.  


Either weapon can handle just about any factory handgun load out there, with excellent reliability.


----------



## billc (May 20, 2014)

Thanks Grenadier, do you have any experience with either gun?


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (May 20, 2014)

Both would be two of my top choices for concealed carrying along with the H&K USP compact.


----------



## Grenadier (May 21, 2014)

billc said:


> Thanks Grenadier, do you have any experience with either gun?



I haven't had a chance to shoot the XDS yet, but I have had the pleasure of firing a couple hundred rounds through a compact P250 (the 15 rounder).  Unfortunately, I can't offer much insight on the subcompact or full sized versions (I didn't realize that those were around until recently).  

The P250 is a well-balanced weapon, light, and highly customizable in terms of dimensions.  This is a gun that can be comfortable to shoot, regardless of your hand size.  

The trigger is a very smooth, light double action only pull, coming in at about 6.5 lbs.  It's more of a smooth pull, instead of a harder break.  Some people like it better this way, others prefer a hard break.  The best way for me to describe it, is that you get a smooth pull, and after about a dozen squeezes, you'll get a very good feel for its breaking point.  

Accuracy is as good as any firearm in its class, and reliability is solid with everything from underpowered range reloads, all the way to +P hollowpoints.  

I'd feel 100% comfortable using one for defensive purposes, or concealed carry.


----------



## Carol (May 21, 2014)

I have a few friends who work for Sig,  I've fired the P250 in both the 9 and the 40. Great sidearm if you like Sig's SADA mechanism.  My friends love it, although....they work for Sig, I'm sure they aren't biased at all  

In all seriousness, there are a lot of folks out there that like the SADA, and Sig does that very, very well.  I personally don't and prefer a DAO.


----------



## billc (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the help everyone.  I appreciate it.  You can read review after review but hearing from actual people...makes a difference.  



> In all seriousness, there are a lot of folks out there that like the SADA, and Sig does that very, very well. I personally don't and prefer a DAO.​



Doesn't the P250 come in DAO?  

I read a review of the XDS line...from reviewer who did some high intensity training and the trigger mounted safety was rough to use because it gouged his finger with so many rounds fired.  I hope to one day attend something like that...is that an issue?  I know it would probably apply to Glocks as well, since they have the same feature, but the one reviewer said the plain trigger on the p250 was nice to use.  Any thoughts?



> I'd feel 100% comfortable using one for defensive purposes, or concealed carry.​





Thanks Grenadier...


----------



## Carol (May 23, 2014)

billc said:


> Doesn't the P250 come in DAO?
> 
> I read a review of the XDS line...from reviewer who did some high intensity training and the trigger mounted safety was rough to use because it gouged his finger with so many rounds fired.  I hope to one day attend something like that...is that an issue?  I know it would probably apply to Glocks as well, since they have the same feature, but the one reviewer said the plain trigger on the p250 was nice to use.  Any thoughts?



Thought it was SADA only, that's Sig's big thing, but granted I'm not an expert.  

As for the trigger safety on the XDS, that sounds more like a training issue than a design issue.  Musicians, especially guitarists and bassists, have to build up callouses on their fingers to adapt to pressing down the steel strings of their instruments.  Steel is harder than flesh.  For high-output drills with any firearm, you may need to build your hands up.  That can be done with dry fire practice, it doesn't have to be done on the range with live ammo.   If the skin is getting raw or blistered..._stop._


----------



## jks9199 (May 23, 2014)

Carol said:


> Thought it was SADA only, that's Sig's big thing, but granted I'm not an expert.
> 
> As for the trigger safety on the XDS, that sounds more like a training issue than a design issue.  Musicians, especially guitarists and bassists, have to build up callouses on their fingers to adapt to pressing down the steel strings of their instruments.  Steel is harder than flesh.  For high-output drills with any firearm, you may need to build your hands up.  That can be done with dry fire practice, it doesn't have to be done on the range with live ammo.   If the skin is getting raw or blistered..._stop._



Never had a problem with Glock's trigger safety myself.  Haven't handled the XD, so I can't say... but with a proper trigger press, I wouldn't think that it would be a problem.  It doesn't look that different from the Glock trigger.  Where Glock, at least, is notorious for causing a problem is the base of the trigger guard.  I never had a problem until someone told me about it -- but something about the   trigger guard rubs and wears on a lot of people's middle finger when they shoot a lot.  I won't notice it at 50 or 100 rounds... but 200 or 300?  Yeah.  If I'm planning a lot of shooting, I put a bandaid on ahead of time.


----------



## elder999 (May 23, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> Never had a problem with Glock's trigger safety myself.  Haven't handled the XD, so I can't say... but with a proper trigger press, I wouldn't think that it would be a problem.  It doesn't look that different from the Glock trigger.  Where Glock, at least, is notorious for causing a problem is the base of the trigger guard.  I never had a problem until someone told me about it -- but something about the   trigger guard rubs and wears on a lot of people's middle finger when they shoot a lot.  I won't notice it at 50 or 100 rounds... but 200 or 300?  Yeah.  If I'm planning a lot of shooting, I put a bandaid on ahead of time.


 
I have an XD, it's one of my  carries. I have also carried Glocks, a couple of other 9 millis, and a flat-slab .45, At the range, I frequently shift between them- failure to fire with the XD, especially for those used to a Springfield .45, was a common occurrence, once, not because of the trigger safety, but because of the one built into the handle-they've corrected this with a variety of orthotic inserts for different grips. I *like* my XD-it's an XD*M*, so I have the appropriate amount of rounds for a .9mm......it does look kind of like a "spacegun," though....:lfao:.......in any case, if I were choosing between the two, I'd probably go with the SIg p250, for a variety of reasons, not the least of which is the modularity of its parts-you can have one pistol, a handful of parts, a few magazines, and, you can switch grips, barrels, and _calibers_-and it's quite accurate, and ergonomically better than most Sigs I've fired in the past-I like it a lot, and I like the XDM alot, but-if it's a newere p250 you're speaking of, I'd go with the Sig....just sayin'


----------



## billc (May 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone...the input is appreciated...yeah, Elder, the Sig P 250 seems like a good choice...


----------



## vincymull (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm usually a big fan of Sigs, but I think Sig missed the mark with the  P250.  That DAO thing really isn't very intuitive for quick and accurate  shooting as much as their classic DA/SA is.  I know they get a lot of  DAK pistol sales to various agencies, but the officers don't pick that,  the upper brass does to limit liability.  If you want a compact Sig, go  with a P229, P239, or P232.


----------



## Native (Aug 1, 2014)

I've had an XDS 9mm for some time and use it as my normal carry weapon. It has a very small print and it's very comfortable to wear. I think it fires very well for a sub-compact, but I've been an XD fan for a long time. The trigger safety has never bothered me, nor the strap safety. I've also never experienced a jam or other malfunction, though I've probably only put 1000 rounds through the XDS (My XD 40 is many many more, also no jams).

One disappointment though is that Springfield had (I think their only?) weapon recall with the XDS line. Of course this was right after I bought it so I did not get to shoot this thing for several months. If you ever are looking to buy one, make sure the pin is visible on the strap safety to make sure the "upgrade" was completed. Details from Springfield's site below, with pictures.
Springfield Armory ReCall Registration

Happy shooting!


----------

